# Pecan smoked Rabbit



## smokeburns (May 1, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ smokeburns
__ May 1, 2016






Going to try smoked rabbit tonight. Started off doing an overnight brine using Pops slaughter house brine.  With added  coriander and cardomon and juniper berries . 
I rinsed and dried it off then applied just a little olive oil and Jeffs Texas rub plus added just a little more black pepper, I then cut some fresh Rosemary, Basil, Thyme, oregano. And tied them together with butchers twine to form a bouké garney. (Sp?) then stuffed in cavity along with some orange slices. 
Smoked at 220 untill IT reached 155. Then Cary over til 160.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 1, 2016)

Man I was wondering what happen that I never got my Easter Egg this year now I know. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looks great I like rabbit but have never smoked one.

Warren


----------



## foamheart (May 1, 2016)

I do like farm raised smoked rabbit, a bacon wrap will help, but never tried 'em brined before though. Looking forward to learning how they absorb. Matter a fact I have a rabbit picked out for this week. 

Wild rabbits are just to lean/dry I believe to smoke, they always ended up like smoked rabbit jerky in my hands. But some kick-butt jerky!

Some me something good!


----------



## smokeburns (May 1, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ smokeburns
__ May 1, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokeburns
__ May 1, 2016





Came out amazing. I think it was because of the brine that made it come out so juicy. I almost wrapped in bacon but decided not to at last minute. Besides I like the real thin bacon because they tend to crisp up nicely. Also at 140 I wrapped it and added a little IPA for added steam and smoked for another 2 hours


----------



## jp61 (May 1, 2016)

Very nice!

Never had smoked rabbit, though my mother use to make some awesome tasting rabbit stew.


----------



## foamheart (May 1, 2016)

I have a wabbit that needs cooking, thanks for the inspiration. Gonna have to brine it now!

Thanks!


----------



## pc farmer (May 1, 2016)

WOW.  That looks great.

You have a link for Pops slaughter house brine?


----------



## SmokinAl (May 2, 2016)

That looks delicious!

I haven't had rabbit since I was a kid!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## smokeburns (Aug 16, 2016)

Just go into search engine on this sight and type it in. It will pop right up. Amazing brine!


----------



## smokeburns (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks!


----------

